# Seeing surgeon tomorrow



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

I finally am at the point where I have insurance and I have an appointment with a surgeon tomorrow. It has been at least a year and a half since I have had an ultrasound or a scan.

My husband is working for a DOD contracted company and their contract is until April 2014. However, being the government, the contract could get pulled at any time. They have already had one "cease to work order" and then called them back after three weeks. The insurance terminates on the day the contract ends.

My question: does anyone have any info on how insurance companies handle this? If I should be already scheduled for surgery, and the insurance should end, what happens? I am wondering if there is any way I can encourage the doc to speed this up as much as possible. I am afraid that I will get my nerve up for surgery and get everything rolling and then have to stop. I don't have the energy for this.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I would let the doctor know your situation and see if that can speed up the process. You have suffered long enough.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I would let the doctor know your situation and see if that can speed up the process. You have suffered long enough.


Yes, this.

I was able to have my surgery scheduled less than two weeks after my consult. Yes, I was added on and yes, I was the last surgery of the day (which meant not eating all day long...getting out of recovery at 8:30pm and kinda being "off" schedule for a while) but it was worth for my peace of mind.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, I was thinking that was what I needed to do. Hopefully, I can get this done. I noticed the first lump in November of 2006 and I went from denial and "wait and see" up to today where I am at "get it out now", and hope I wake up from the surgery and then hope I still have a voice.

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a couple of thoughts...

1. You may need to make sure you don't have a "waiting period" for your insurance to begin covering you. If there is a waiting period, it may be equal to the length of time you have been without insurance, up to 18 months (I think).

2. If your husband's contract gets pulled and your insurance will suddenly end, is COBRA an option so you can continue your coverage for a few months on your own, through the same provider?


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, going to check on a waiting period now. COBRA was too expensive last time, but if I am in the middle of this, that may be my only choice. At least there is a choice. Thank you!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw the surgeon today. He said over and over how "just impressive" my neck is! Told him I wasn't all that impressed. He said, "oh yeah, that needs to come out, like now". My appointment was at 1:30. By 3:30, I had seen the surgeon and talked with him for a bit and he told me to come back Tuesday, then he sent me to the radiology place a few blocks over from the hospital where I had a "stat ultrasound and thyroid panel blood draw". He emphasized "STAT". By 3:30, I was done and on my way home. I have NEVER had things happen so quickly. Of course, I don't know any of the results, but I did see the ultrasound screen and both right and left lobes are 7 cm. Last ultrasound they were 3 cm and 4 cm. The radiologist made me a disc of the test, too. That was cool. I am not looking at it yet, though.

So, in a way I am relieved and now the panic starts. I don't know how I am going to do this without DH. I will do it, I just don't know how. I have other family for support, but I need my DH. But, in order for us to have the insurance, he has to be gone.

Just wanted to give an update if anyone was interested.

I will post any test results when I get them, hopefully next week.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am really glad to hear that your appointment went really well.! I am sorry that DH is so far away but when he gets back, you will feel so much better. Thanks for the update!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you. Hopefully I will have more answers when I go back to the surgeon on Tuesday. I appreciate you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BlueButterfly said:


> I finally am at the point where I have insurance and I have an appointment with a surgeon tomorrow. It has been at least a year and a half since I have had an ultrasound or a scan.
> 
> My husband is working for a DOD contracted company and their contract is until April 2014. However, being the government, the contract could get pulled at any time. They have already had one "cease to work order" and then called them back after three weeks. The insurance terminates on the day the contract ends.
> 
> My question: does anyone have any info on how insurance companies handle this? If I should be already scheduled for surgery, and the insurance should end, what happens? I am wondering if there is any way I can encourage the doc to speed this up as much as possible. I am afraid that I will get my nerve up for surgery and get everything rolling and then have to stop. I don't have the energy for this.


Tell the surgeon about your insurance concerns. He "should" see the light!


----------

